# X10 Wireless Audio Video SENDER Kit X-10



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/X10-Wireless-Au...ryZ61395QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Does any one have one of these or something similar. Just wondering about the A/V quality of these units


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole. If you want to move video around your house, you need to spend some money.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I have one, and it works quite well. It's not perfect, and very susceptible to electrical interference. 

I use mine when we're in the yard. In the house the picture's snowy, but for outside use it's nice to have.


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

im thinking of putting an lcd monitor in the wash rood and have the sognal run there. i don't need picture perfect quality but it would be nice.

any other suggestions as to an alternative.

how'bout that apple thingy?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

The Apple thingy has got mixed reviews----it certainly would do a better job then the item listed above, but then again, it is 299 dollars and is dependent on Itunes. Here is someone who liked it:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,2104966,00.asp


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

heck, i'll wait or try and get an av sender on ebay to test out. they are going for under 20 bucks used


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah, maybe you will be pleasantly surprised---although I doubt it.


----------

